# openSuse - KDE weg, Gnome stattdessen



## wolfclaw (5. August 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes "Problem". In meiner neuen Arbeit habe ich einen vorinstallierten Laptop erhalten. Ich hatte die Wahl zwischen Windows Vista und OpenSuse und habe mich jetzt für OpenSuse entschieden. Arbeiten kann man damit ganz gut, was mich jedoch tierisch stört ist KDE. Nun meine Frage: 

Wie mache ich es, dass ich schnellstmöglich Gnome statt KDE nutzen kann, ohne allzu aufwendige Änderungen in diversen Konfigurationsfiles vorzunehmen. Am liebsten wäre es mir Gnome zu installieren, KDE zu deinstallieren und alles läuft. 

Da ich in der Arbeit wenig Zeit habe um mich um solche Dinge zu kümmern und rumzuprobieren, wäre ich euch um eine Antwort, bei der ihr sehr sicher seid, dass sie richtig ist, sehr dankbar. 

Viele Grüße, 

Wolfclaw

PS: Bitte keine Antworten a la "Warum nimmst du nicht XFCE" oder "Desktop Manager unnötig, geht doch alles per Commandline"


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. August 2007)

Ich weiss nicht ob Gnome im Standardrepository von OpenSuse ist (nutze OpenSuse nicht) aber wenn ja dann solltest Du es erstmal installieren.
Beim grafischen Login kannst Du dann in der Regel auswaehlen was fuer einen Session-Typ Du willst, damit kannst Du dann festlegen ob KDE, Gnome oder welcher WM/DM auch immer genutzt werden soll. Du solltest dann auch gefragt werden ob Du diese Einstellung nur fuer die naechste Session uebernehmen oder als Standard setzen willst.
KDE dann zu entfernen koennte, je nachdem wie Suse das handhabt etwas umstaendlicher werden da zu dem Zeitpunkt wahrscheinlich noch KDM fuer das grafische Login genutzt wird. Wenn dieser aber entfernt wird rappelt's im Karton; ich hatte es umgekehrt mit Fedora, dort ist Gnome standard, ich nutze aber in der Regel KDE. Also hab ich KDE installiert, die Session festgelegt und dann Gnome entfernt. Nur war GDM noch fuer das Login eingetragen, sodass ich kein grafisches Login mehr hatte.


----------



## littleasshole (5. August 2007)

Also im Installationsmenü von Open Suse 10.2 hat man die möglichkeit zwischen  KDE und Gnome Desktop zu wählen.Wie du es aber im laufenden Betrieb änderst kann ich dir nicht sagen.Falls dir hier niemand helfen kann versuchs mal hier. 

http://www.linux-club.de


   Gruß  la


----------

